# Where to get nice rocks?



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm in down town van

I'm looking to get some nice Japanese style rocks

But I'm defiantly not willing to spend 200 bucks in them at a store, where do you guys find yours?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Landscape shops, gardening shops. Not sure what's around downtown.....

If you drive, there's a ton by Marine Way in Burnaby. Like www.Landscapesupply.com


----------



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

tony1928 said:


> Landscape shops, gardening shops. Not sure what's around downtown.....
> 
> If you drive, there's a ton by Marine Way in Burnaby. Like www.Landscapesupply.com


Okay awesome, ill check it out, thanks 

Is there anything I should watch for when picking them?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The easiest test is with vinegar. If you pour it on across a rock and it bubbles, it'll contain carbonates and you don't want to add it into your aquarium. It's not a sure fire test, but it's better to check that prior to purchase rather than to buy a bunch and realize you're PH\KH is rising in your tank.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I think most of their rocks are fine. I'm no expert but I would stay away from rocks that show rust. I also stay away from ones that show metallic flecks but that's just me. Maybe not even harmful. 

I'd never buy rocks from an aquarium shop. Same rocks but priced 10x as much. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## niceguy1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

I went to that landscape place 3 months ago when I first setup my tank. They don't have any think like to even close to Japanese style rock. If that is the kind that you are looking for such as Manten stones, RYUOH STONES, don't waste your time and gas. You may check out West Aquarium at Betty Street, downtown. They have a lot of variety.


----------



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah I go there a lot but they charge like 7 dollars a pound for the cheap ones.... At that rate ill be like 400 to do what I want to do.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Free rocks http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38413

If you want ADA stones talk to Pat from Canadian aquatics. Also Frank from EbiKen is hoarding a container full of imported non-ada, but nicer, stones although I never had any luck getting them from him. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

Mk ill take a look and see what he has, thanks a lot!


----------

